

The Seed+ vs Pre-A Round Financing - hunterwalk
http://hunterwalk.com/2013/08/09/the-seed-vs-pre-a-round-financing/

======
obeleask
Seriously, who would pitch "it’s worth bridging because it’s a small technical
team and they can probably soft land if this doesn't work out" to an investor?

